# Ideas for labels



## AltamontBee (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello!
I'm going to be bottling my first batch of mead next weekend.  Does anyone have any ideas, tips, or advice on labels? Any good on-line sources? Do you make them yourself? Any advice is appreciated!
Jennifer


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

You won't need labels for a while yet . I have used (and like) the label templates you can get at your LHBS. They can be soaked off which is nice for re-use of the bottles. You can use Avery or other adhesive labels, but they don't come off easily. For homemade, get a water-based glue like an Uhu stick and you can print, cut out and stick on whatever kind of label you fancy.

There's a difference between inkjet and laser printers: one of them runs when wet. Unfortunately I can't remember which one.


----------



## bigevilgrape (Aug 21, 2008)

I would imagine the inkjet would be more likely to run when wet. I have distinct memories of carrying papers to class in the rain and having them run where the drops hit them.


----------

